
Why Time to Kill (TTK) in multiplayer games is so important - edavison1
https://urscrubb.substack.com/p/time-to-kill-is-the-new-aim-assist
======
edavison1
Hi all,

Thought the gamers in the HN crowd might be interested in this. I discussed
how different TTK's make for very different feels in shooters like Halo and
CoD, and how it's usually a bad sign when devs change TTK.

